# Competitions



## johanholmstrom (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello everybody!

Sorry if I missed this - but is there a thread/list with all scoring competitions?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi Johan,

The thread below lists a large number of them, but it is by no means exhaustive.






What are the big scoring competitions to look out for?


I always seem to hear about competitions at the point when people are sharing their entries online. By that time, the competition's usually been open a while and the deadline's nearly there. Are there any notable international scoring competitions you recommend looking out for each year? It...




vi-control.net





If you look through the main Competitions! Forum, you will see that I have posted others which are not in that thread.


----------



## johanholmstrom (Aug 13, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Hi Johan,
> 
> The thread below lists a large number of them, but it is by no means exhaustive.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

